# Who are your 10 most favorite bands/groups?



## Jusbegood

I would like to expand this thread from 5 most favorite bands/groups to 10 most favorite bands/groups because most music lovers have an extensive music library.I'll start out with these artists.

1. Carl Anderson
2. Count Basie
3. George Benson
4. The Gap Band
5. George Howard
6. Al Jarreau
7. Kool and the Gang
8. Ramsey Lewis
9. The Manhattans
10. Maze


----------



## Sonnie

You burn rubber on me before we got on the party train, then you dropped the bomb on me... :bigsmile:

1. Pink Floyd
2. Eagles
3. Led Zeppelin
4. Lynyrd Skynyrd
5. Fleetwood Mac
6. Little Feat
7. Boston
8. Yello
9. Midnight Star
10. The Bar-kays

I just threw those last two in there because I couldn't think of anyone else at the moment with the Gap Band and Kool and the Gang you had me thinking back. I reserve the right to change those.


----------



## thekl0wn

1. Metallica
2. Seether
3. KoRn
4. Evanescence
5. Tool
6. Breaking Benjamin
7. CCR
8. Van Halen
9. Lynyrd Skynyrd
10. Staind


----------



## Fincave

The order does change on occasion,

1: Led Zeppelin
2. Nick Cave and The Bad Seeds
3: The White Stripes
4: Johnny Cash
5: Arno
6: Kings of Leon
7: Bob Dylan
8: Tori Amos
9: Violent Femmes
10: The Stranglers

not quite making the list: Sex Pistols, The Who, Dead Kennedys, The Pogues, John Hiatt, David Bowie, Lou Reed, Velvet Underground, and a whole bunch of others.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

1.Matchbox twenty
2.Rob Thomas
3.3 Doors Down
4.Fuel
5.Eagles
6.Sarah Mclachlan
7.Dido
8.Candle Box
9.Creed
10.Steely Dan

:dancebanana::dancebanana::dancebanana:


----------



## Mitch G

My favorite bands will shift from time to time, but right now I would say they are (in no particular order, although higher on the list are bands I turn to repeatedly):

1) Pink Floyd
2) The Shins
3) Alison Krauss (and Union Station)
4) The Cure
5) The Smiths
6) The Ditty Bops
7) Jenny Lewis
8) Nirvana
9) The Pixies
10) Peter Gabriel

With some honorable mentions towards some new bands I've just started listening to:
Portishead (not a new band, but new to me)
Persephone's Bees
Peter, Bjorn and John


Mitch


----------



## mazersteven

I would say my favorite bands or group would be.

Aerosmith
Led Zeppelin
Phil Collins/Genesis
Pink Floyd
Bruce Springsteen and the E-Street band
Nickelback
Depeche Mode
U2
The Rolling Stones
Journey

And it wouldn't be fair if I didn't mention

The Who
Kiss


----------



## Sonnie

That's a classic list... how does Nickelback fit in?


----------



## mazersteven

Sonnie said:


> That's a classic list... how does Nickelback fit in?


I don't know. I just really dig their music. 

Kind of like The Cure.


----------



## rcarlton

*My top ten are:*

The Doors
Jimi Hendrix
The Allman Brothers
Heart
Ted Nugent
Led Zeppelin
Alice Cooper
The Who
The Band
Patricia Barber

*Honorable mention:*

The Rolling Stones
Pink Floyd
Bob Dylan
Gov't Mule
Fleetwood Mac
Stevie Nicks
CSNY
Kim Barlow
Muddy Waters
B.B. King
Albert King
The Yellow Jackets
Aerosmith
Creedence Clearwater Revival
Jethro Tull
Z.Z. Top
Grand Funk Railroad
Bad Company
Eric Clapton
Santana
The Beatles
Deep Purple

Looks like I'm stuck in the 70 and 80's. Aren't there any new good groups?

I find my tastes have been changing lately, I'm finding more Jazz and organ music in the mix. Might have something to do with my Klipschorns and McIntosh amps.


----------



## SLAYER

Metallica
Slayer
Creed
Ac/Dc
Zz Top
Greenday
Guns and Roses
Reo Speedwagon
Eagles
Red Hot Chilly Peppers


----------



## nova

In no particular order:

Lynyrd Skynyrd
Pink Floyd
Kiss
Molly Hatchet
.38 Special
Aerosmith
Linda Ronstadt
Waylon Jennings
Alison Krauss
Kansas, Elton John, Journey, Olivia Newton John, Fleetwood Mac, Eagles, Esteban, Hank Williams Sr. & Jr. and on and on and on :R


----------



## bob1029

Metallica
Nirvana
Rammstein
RHCP
Led Zeppelin
The Who
Eagles
Pink Floyd
AC/DC
and... Blue Man Group :hide:


----------



## alan monro

There is is only one PINK FLOYD


----------



## robk_11

In no real order...


1. Nick Drake
2. Pink Floyd
3. Bob Dylan
4. Nirvana
5. Radiohead
6. Fairport Convention
7. Johnny Cash
8. The Doors
9. The Who
10. Bright Eyes


----------



## John N

Pink Floyd
Led Zeppelin
Rush
Queensryche
Steely Dan 
Doobie Brothers
Simon & Garfunkel
Dio
Black Sabbath
Beatles
Neil Young

A few others 

Ozzy (old stuff)
Metallica (old stuff)
Supertramp
Frampton
Dokken


----------



## yourgrandma

I cant really order them except to say that the ones on the top are favored to the ones on bottom.

Led Zeppelin
Dire Straits
ZZ Top
Primus/Les Claypool
Rasputina/Melora Creager (Someone please check this one out)
GWAR (You got a problem with that?)
White Stripes
Tom Petty
Pink Floyd
Billy Idol, maybe?

Its really tough for me, because a lot of my favorite songs are by bands that arent very good. Plus I dont have a really broad base of taste, just atypical.


----------



## Sprtex

Cheap Trick
Styx
.38 Special
Heart
Elvis Costello
Meatloaf
John Cafferty & The Beaver Brown Band
The Ramones
Peter Frampton
Depeche Mode


----------



## dieselpower1966

my favorites are:

Black Sabbath
Ozzy Ozbourne
Pink Floyd
Kid Rock
Bob Seger
Meatloaf
Old Metalica
AC/DC
Great White
Nazareth
I could go on and on but these are my daily listeners
Dieselpower1966


----------



## vicmacb

Bruce Sprinsteen and The E-Street Band
Dave Mathews Band
Rod Stewart and The Faces
Van Morrison
Neil Young
Peter Gabriele/ Genesis
Bob Dylan and The Band
Dwight Yoakam
Jethro Tull,
Pink Floyd

others
Rolling Stones, Supertramp, John Mellancamp, Led Zeppelin, Strawbs, Marc Cohn, Trisha Yearwood, Natalie Merchant


----------



## Ricci

In no particular order...

Acid Bath
Pantera
Neurosis
Mastodon
Sepultura
Faith No More
Megadeth
Type O Negative
Nine Inch Nails
Alice In Chains

Classic groups...

Doors
Pink Floyd
Boston
CCR
Led Zeppelin
Yes
Black Sabbath
The Jimi Hendrix Experience
Stevie Ray Vaughn
The Rolling Stones

What I'm listening to lately...

Russian Circles
The Baroness
Strapping Young Lads
Dimmu Borgir
Loreena Mckennit
Psyopus
The Faceless
Dead Boy and the Elephant Man
Mars Volta


----------



## TCinGA

Top Ten In No particular Order...

Grateful Dead
Pink Floyd
Bob Dylan
Led Zeppelin
Radiohead
Smashing Pumpkins
Ryan Adams and The Cardinals
Phish
Widespread Panic
Van Morrison


----------



## Wayde

Great thread. I couldn't narrow it down to only ten. I'm sure nobody really can.

I ran through my music library and just jotted down a mix of names that loomed large through my life and stuff I'm listening to a lot lately. No particular order. Believe me I had to trim this one down quite a bit already.

New Order
Neil Young
Billie Holiday
Black Flag
Cramps
David Bowie
GWAR
The Jam
Limp Bizkit
Liz Phair
Marilyn Manson
Nine Inch Nails
Of Montreal (http://www.myspace.com/ofmontreal)
Orchestral Maneuvers in the Dark aka. OMD
White Zombie / Rob Zombie
Stars (http://www.myspace.com/stars)
White Stripes
and of course … Pink Floyd!

It should be noted I can't get by without Aimee Mann. The Sex Pistols (to me) revolutionized music. Then Jesus and Mary Chain did it again in the late 80s. I need the odd KMFDM fix, especially when I've had an energy drink martini. 

I also very much like classic country - Johnny Cash, Patsy Cline, Waylon Jennings, Willie Nelson. They're all part of my growin' up and will always be there like old cousins I still visit once in awhile.

I positively *HATE new country music*! I mean no offense to country fans but to me... it's a *******ization of its own roots. 

Since when did song writing consist of stealing words and drippy sentiments of Hallmark greeting cards? If I have to hear another song about somebody crying because their mother is dying of cancer and they never did get a chance to tell them how much they loved them... or a song about somebody's child that was killed in a car crash... I'm going to ... ARGHHGHH!!!
:rant:
I hate music, movies or any art-form that knowingly goes after the lowest common denominator of human emotion. I especially hate it when simpletons mistake it for depth and sensitivity. You want depth and sensitivity listen to some Pink Floyd lyrics and see where it takes you. Those new country lyrics are *soo* just ... Maurey Povich.


----------



## BrianAbington

Johnny Cash
U2
Weezer (like all their stuff...but first two albums will be with me forever)
Metalica
Nodes of Ranviea
Between the Buried and Me
For Today
Tom Petty
Haste The Day
Fly Over Country


----------



## Guest

In no particular order (usually depends on my mood).

Pink Floyd
Deep Purple
Queen
The Beatles
KISS
Led Zeppelin
Eagles
Elvis Presley
The Beach Boys
Heart


----------



## xcapri79

The British Invasion wins this one!
I'm surprised that some of the groups listed below, such as ELO, didn't appear more often on others lists.
It goes to show how personal tastes in music can differ.

1. Beatles
2. Led Zeppelin
3. Queen
4. Electric Light Orchestra
5. Doors
6. Moody Blues
7. Rolling Stones
8. The Who
9. Wings 
10a. The Cars
10b. Pink Floyd

Sorry but U2, Nickleback and Oasis are way way down on my list and I didn't include the single performers such as Elvis, John Lennon, Elton John, Paul McCartney, David Bowie, Bob Dylan, Jimmi Hendrix, etc.


----------



## drf

Wow, this is one of the hardest questions to answer.

I'll try but it might be easier to list what I don't like.

Order changes with mood:

1. Vivaldi
2. the cult
3. skid row
4. Bach
5. tchiskosky (SP?)
6. ozzyosbourne/blacksabbath
7. 90% of anything from the 80's
8. metallica
9. dreamtheatre
10. nightwish


----------



## BruZZi

Pink Floyd
Metallica
Staind
Led Zeppelin 
Green Day
Disturbed
Rush
Supertramp
Marillion (Fish era)
Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## muzz

In no particular order, off the top of my head:

Floyd
Zep
Queen
Queensryche
Eagles
Rush
Hendrix
Pearl Jam
Dream Theater
Tool

ALOT of other bands deserve very high consideration, but didn't make this list today.....like I said, top of my head from over the years...I wish there weren't so many of those, but alas..what are ya gonna do!!


----------

